# Help ID.& Value Wood Rim Bike



## Wayne Adam (Jan 27, 2012)

I am hoping that you antique experts can identify this bike for me and let me know what it is worth as you see it.
 These pictures were emailed to me by a guy who found this in a barn. There is no headbadge. The rims are all wood, not clad & the sprocket is
not a skip tooth. The bike appears to be all original but I was wondering about the handlebars. This was in a barn a very long time.
 Any help with make & value would be greatly appreciated.....................Thanks, Wayne


----------



## Backpedaler (Jan 27, 2012)

love it!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2012)

Fairly old, possibly pre 1920 seeing as it has such shallow fenders (mud guards they were called), and all wood wheels. Possibly a Mead with the 1/2" pitch set-up.
Value, maybe $200... spokes look pretty rusted, seat pretty much gone. ????


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 27, 2012)

The sprocket and crank and stem are all standard Mead, and the sprocket, I believe, is exclusively Mead.


----------



## sam (Jan 28, 2012)

post 1918 mead(my guess)with the english fenders--and a major taylor stem.
The crank may be dated but not sure.
I think because of the war the English sprockets with the sholder was replaced with a pressed american sprocket without the sholder.


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 28, 2012)

That's stem is really sweet, but it's not a Major Taylor.


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 28, 2012)

not a major taylor stem, Im wondering ifits even adjustable. that was the firrst thing i noticed, way cool. 

it seems odd that it doesnt have a 1" pitch chain... was mead an early adopter of 1/2"?  Or i know a lot of early european brands never really used 1", although id say euro is pretty unlikely.

mead seems like the top suspect


----------



## elginkid (Jan 28, 2012)

Mead had an English connection and used 1/2" pitch "Brampton" chains very early.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?22290-Mead-Superbe-poster


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm sure that stem is fixed and doesn't adjust horizontally like the Major Taylor stem. If it did it would have a bolt on the top and another on the bottom to slide the handlebar. Also another maker around the same time; Peerless for Sears, offered a 1/2" and 1" chainring on one of their models. There are some recent threads illustrating a diamond frame Peerless (1914-15?) showcasing two identical advertisements, the only difference are the chainrings.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks Mead to me, or it has Mead parts on it.

I would buy the stem.....?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 29, 2012)

*Hey I've got one of those  I would sell!*

How bad do you guys want it?  Send me PM with your offer.


----------

